# Pre facelift rear diffuser, what's what?



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all

The one view that bugs me on my car is the rear, the black diffuser/insert just looks so bland.

So I have been trying to look for a replacement, if there is one?

I have seen a couple of used ones on eBay and am wondering if they will fit, has anyone on here actually fitted one of these to a pre-face lift car? :-

I would re-paint the diffuser titanium similar to the front grille










Pre-facelift rear










I also like this diffuser, but I am pretty sure it's fir a facelift bumper?










Facelift bumper










Are there any other diffusers I should consider?

Has anyone any pics of upgraded rear diffusers?

Thanks


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't think the facelift diffusers fit the prefacelift bumper, but the facelift bumper is a nice upgrade anyway as it has a bit more shape to it and is a bit deeper too


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks MT, that's what I am thinking.

Don't really want to change the whole bumper as it will mean changing the front one too, I am a tiny bit OCD.. :lol:

I am still wondering if the diffuser in picture number 1 above will fit a pre-face lift bumper as in picture number 2 above?

There seems to be so many listed on the Zap.com parts site, it all gets a bit confusing!

Part number 8JO 807421 followed by a letter such as D,M,A etc, I assume that they are different types of diffuser?


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bland? How could you?
Joking aside, life would be very boring if we all liked the same thing but I love my bog-standard rear diffuser.


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

when i had my red one, i had the diffuser painted gloss black, looked much better than original

I have this one but can you get the bottom picture one with dual cutouts?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

happychappy said:


> Part number 8JO 807421 followed by a letter such as D,M,A etc, I assume that they are different types of diffuser?


My stock rear diffuser is made of Carbon Fiber


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi!

I think it's easier than it may seem at first. There's only two rear bumpers across all the model range:


standard non s-line: can be recognized by the round car hook cover. This is what you have and only accepts the standard diffuser (the one you already have), the audi sports one (the one with the non-functional fins), and third party diffusers as well (that are known to have fitting issues). This one is flat with no inserts. [/*]
s-line/tts/ttrs: can be recognized by the square car hook cover. This is the one with the insert, and accepts all the diffusers that the standard bumper can't take. There is quite a lot of variety here, depending on year, finish (abs, carbon fiber), and model (s-line/tts/ttrs), but the thing is you have to get this bumper first if you want any of the diffusers you listed (*ttrs diffuser involves some more parts for the exhausts, but can be done)[/*]

Both rear bumpers can be installed on any mk2 TT.

I'm looking for an s-line rear bumper but they are scarce! Hope I find one someday as I really like it over the standard one.

Regards!

P.S.: I don't know if this was in all countries but in mine the standard bumpers disappeared from the line at some point (2011? 2012?) and s-line replaced the standard ones, and tts bumpers where fitted to s-line cars with different front grills and rear diffuser. So it's better to distinguish them by the car hook cover than the trim/model.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

T28B said:


> Bland? How could you?
> Joking aside, life would be very boring if we all liked the same thing but I love my bog-standard rear diffuser.


Nice car, you must look after it well.
But your house is falling down.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Rear diffuser with "M" on the part # is carbon fiber


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

pedracca said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think it's easier than it may seem at first. There's only two rear bumpers across all the model range:
> 
> ...


Hi Peddraca!

Thanks so much, the round/square thing makes it easier to identify when looking at pictures, a really good piece of advice (as always)

I think I will just put up with what I have, although a little part of me is saying wrap it in carbon fibre.... :lol:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice people of the TT forum.

Looks like sadly it's a non starter, unless I want to "prettify" the diffuser that's already there...hmmm.....


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Just a thought - have you tried the TT Shop? Their website is a bit hit and miss but you could give them a call if they're open?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Good idea!

Will give them a call, their website has to be the worst ever! :lol:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

happychappy said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Will give them a call, their website has to be the worst ever! :lol:


Haha..the term user friendly doesn't come to mind..shame as they have a few things to browse on there..quite a few body styling items!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think I have ever looked on there and it worked correctly!

Not really interested in aftermarket stuff due to hearing comments about poor quality/fitment, just hoping they know what OEM parts fit, if any.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Audi do/did a sport diffuser for prefacelift models but for the life of me have been unable to get the oem images only copies on fleabay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Nidana

What you have said makes complete sense and makes me hopeful, just need to get a pic and perhaps locate one now.


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

There is the official accessories catalog pic in the online shop you hate 

http://thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp?cat=5003&product=202051 (see attached pic)

And this is from a car of a guy in the spanish forums (celeristt) who bought it from Audi:



















(original post from owner can be seen here)

It goes for something like 200 quid + paint ...


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link Pedracca, it worked! :lol:

Unfortunately that's not quite as subtle as I imagined it would be, don't really like it...

If I had a TTS or RS it would look spot on, however on a 2.0tfsi I feel it would be a little sheep in wolfs clothing.

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

Sorry to hijack your post, but it may interest you as well for what you're looking for

Does anyone have any experience with this rear diffuser?
https://www.magnatuning.com/en/product/ ... -Extension

It says it fits in pre-facelift bumpers on the base model

Also, at what point did the TT's start to have the brake light in the diffuser? My 2008 pre-facelift just has the single exhaust port, plain black plastic diffuser with no brake light in it. If I were to buy a different diffuser with the slot for it, does it just wire off the same wire as the normal center brake light? Another thing to buy =\


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

What about this one? Came on my 08 S-line 3.2


















Was grey (like the front lip/ in your OP) but got it sprayed gloss black to match.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

derikc said:


> Sorry to hijack your post, but it may interest you as well for what you're looking for
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this rear diffuser?
> https://www.magnatuning.com/en/product/ ... -Extension
> ...


Thanks, it looks quite good.

Are you referring to the central fog light in the rear diffuser just below the lip of the bumper?


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

happychappy said:


> Are you referring to the central fog light in the rear diffuser just below the lip of the bumper?


Oh, then yes I suppose that's what I'm referring to, I thought maybe it was a brake light. My 08 base model doesn't have it, so if I upgraded to a different diffuser, it looks like most all of them come with that notch, and I'd have to purchase a light and attempt some wiring



ianpgonzaga said:


> What about this one? Came on my 08 S-line 3.2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


I like the look of that.. I may have to spray mine gloss in the meantime! I have spray equipment at work, might have to try it out


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm guessing you are in the US where rear fog lights aren't mandatory? Are you sure your current diffuser doesn't just have a black plastic cover instead of the fog light as I don't believe there is a specific diffuser without that slot?


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

I am in Canada, I didn't realize they were required in Europe! It's a completely smooth diffuser, with the single cutout for dual exhaust on the left side.
The front of our vehicles here also require those small square things on the bumper as you can see in the picture, no idea why!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, not seen a diffuser like that. Anyway, I'm pretty sure there are blanking covers to fit the other diffusers so you could fit one of those, I'll have a look for the part number tomorrow

And those lumps on the bumper need removing ASAP!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

derikc said:


> The front of our vehicles here also require those small square things on the bumper as you can see in the picture, no idea why!


it's like bumper cancer


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

Apparently the law here in Canada was revised in 2008, right after my car was manufactured, and I'm not required to keep them on! Would have to pay to get them filled and painted though


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *happychappy* - Have you thought about pulling your Diffuser and just changing the color? You can buy pre-cut lengths of various colors of car foil for not that much money. I think I paid about 10-Euro for a 300cm x 30cm roll of matte black from Amazon and made door sill protectors on my wife's Tiguan. No special tools are required; just a good hot hairdryer, an old credit card and an Exacto knife and you're good to go. There's plenty of DIYs on YouTube.


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

I just ordered a roll on Amazon for $16 Canadian, will see how it goes!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *happychappy* - Have you thought about pulling your Diffuser and just changing the color? You can buy pre-cut lengths of various colors of car foil for not that much money. I think I paid about 10-Euro for a 300cm x 30cm roll of matte black from Amazon and made door sill protectors on my wife's Tiguan. No special tools are required; just a good hot hairdryer, an old credit card and an Exacto knife and you're good to go. There's plenty of DIYs on YouTube.


Good idea, but it's the blandness that I don't like, others have mesh type inserts etc which appeal to me.

If I did change colour it would probably be to a carbon type finish.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

derikc said:


> I am in Canada, I didn't realize they were required in Europe! It's a completely smooth diffuser, with the single cutout for dual exhaust on the left side.
> The front of our vehicles here also require those small square things on the bumper as you can see in the picture, no idea why!


It's illegal to remove the ugly flowerhorn head (small square) on the front bumper?


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

> It's illegal to remove the ugly flowerhorn head (small square) on the front bumper?


Apparently it was up until 2008, and I've never realized it, or care honestly haha. It would need to be filled and painted if I removed.
They were supposedly for low speed impacts, required on all vehicles in Canada up to 2008, then the gov't standardized bumper laws to match Europe


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

Just got done applying the carbon wrap on my diffuser, it was $16 CDN on Amazon for a 1' x 5' roll.
Was my first time wrapping something, not the greatest job, but my bumper was pretty faded and scuffed up before! Big improvement for almost no cost


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Lookin Good, looookin good...

Sometime the simplest cures are the best.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

derikc said:


> Just got done applying the carbon wrap on my diffuser, it was $16 CDN on Amazon for a 1' x 5' roll.
> Was my first time wrapping something, not the greatest job, but my bumper was pretty faded and scuffed up before! Big improvement for almost no cost


You've made a really good job of that, tempted to have a go at mine.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *derikc* Any challenges getting the diffuser off the bumper?


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *derikc* Any challenges getting the diffuser off the bumper?


None at all, 2 torx screws and just plastic tabs holding it on

The only thing I almost screwed up was the bumper is literally the same length as the 5' roll of wrap, i was about 3mm short and had to stretch it a bit, but that's what it's made to do with some heat so no problem!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Did you remove the bumper to take the diffuser off?


----------



## derikc (Jun 2, 2019)

happychappy said:


> Did you remove the bumper to take the diffuser off?


Nope, the 2 torx are just underneath, they attach to the bumper if you look under, no need to remove the bumper


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty good video on how that's done. Removal of the diffuser starts at 2:33 and *BOOM!* by 2:49 it's off!

*How To Install A New Rear Diffuser/ How To Remove Your Rear Bumper!*


----------

